# schwarze Käfer... Wasserflöhe?



## Teichforum.info (8. Juni 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt muß ich doch mal wieder ganz dumm fragen... wie sieht ein Wasserfloh aus?
Ich dachte immer, Wasserflöhe sind diese schwarzen __ Käfer *ohne* den gelben Rand um den Panzer _(wär ja sonst ein  Gelbrandkäfer  )_... Gut, diese Futtertiere sind nicht so, das sind diese kleinen durchsichtigen Viecher.... die meine ich auch nicht. Ich habe nun versucht im www ein Bild zu Wasserflöhen zu finden, die zu meiner "Vorstellung" eines ausgewachsenen Flohs paßt... aber nix. Fehlanzeige. Was sind das denn dann für schwarze Käfer,  die zwischen 4-8mm groß sind, tauchen können, den Hintern zum Luft holen an die Oberfläche parken... :nixweiss: 

diese Lümmel kauen nämlich an meinem __ Froschbiss und auch an den Seerosenblättern herum, ich hab's genau gesehen :lupe:  :angry:

cu
 WF *ahnungslos*


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2003)

Hallo Reiner  :biggthumpup: 

jepp, _das ist der Lümmel..._
Danke dir für die "Aufklärung". Jetzt, wo ich den Namen hab, konnte ich unter "meinem Freund gooogle" auch Bilder davon finden.
(der __ Taumelkäfer  steht sogar auf der Roten Liste und ist geschützt.... ich hab jede Menge dieser Käferchen in meiner Pfütze). Und meine Blätter frist er auch nicht, er ist einer der Beutetiere fängt...*hm* aber ich habe schon einen neuen Verdacht, wer mir die Blätter perforiert  da ist noch so ein "dreigeteilter __ Käfer", gräulich... viel kleiner, den könnte ich sogar mit meiner "Schneckencam" knipsen ... wenn er wieder auftaucht

nochmals Danke 

cu WF

p.s. nö, ich bleib den Wasserfloh...   8)


----------

